# Where is the fridge relay on Hymer B544?



## Mike_Luetchford (Dec 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the location of the relay that controls the fridge (Electrolux) on my recently acquired 1998 Hymer B544? The fridge works OK on mains and gas, and seems to work (i.e. the fridge keeps cold) on 12v when the engine is running, but it flattens both the main and leisure batteries if I drive like that for a few hours. I am guessing that the relay might be stuck closed and discharging the batteries. 

Everything else about the electrics seems to work but on checking the two fuse blocks next to the main battery in the engine compartment I found one of the 30A fuses had blown. Can any one tell me what those fuses are for? There are two blocks of two -- a 30A and 2A on one block and a 30A and 30A on the second block.

Many thanks


----------

